# Gefährdungsbeurteilung, Risikoanalyse?



## flyingsee (7 November 2012)

Moin,

mal ne vielleicht blöde Fragen.

Risikoanalyse weiss ich was das ist. 

Was ist denn jetzt die Gefährdungsbeurteilung? Oder ist das das selbe?
Im Internet finde ich zu beiden Namen ungefähr immer die gleichen Vorlagen.
Ich bin etwas verwirrt. In welcher Norm ist das definiert?

Gruß
fly


----------



## Profilator (7 November 2012)

Hallo,

Gefährdungsanalyse ist der alte Begriff. Wird leider sehr oft durcheinandergeworfen.
In zusammenhang mit der MRL gibt es die Risikobeurteilung (RB)  - die gem MRL zwingend zu machen ist.
Die Risikoanalyse ist ein Teil der RB.


MfG


----------



## flyingsee (7 November 2012)

Ok danke. Damit kann ich endlich mal was anfangen.


----------



## Sinix (7 November 2012)

Keine blöde Frage, sondern eine interessante Frage.
Zunächst würde ich meinen das die Gefährdungsbeurteilung Teil der Risikoanalyse ist, aber
hab mal beides bei Wikipedia aufgerufen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gef%C3%A4hrdungsbeurteilung

_Durch die Gefährdungsbeurteilung werden vielmehr im Vorfeld Gefährdungen  ermittelt, denen gegebenenfalls durch entsprechende Maßnahmen zu  begegnen ist..._

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Risikoanalyse

_Bei der Maschinen- und Anlagekonstruktion werden die von der Maschine /  Anlage ausgehende Gefahr bestimmt und die Gegenmaßnahmen bestimmt..._

insofern hat beides den gleichen Zweck: im Vorfeld Gefährdungen erkennen und Maßnahmen ergreifen. 
Allerdings ist die Gefährdungsbeurteilung im Arbeitsschutzgesetz verankert und dessen Umsetzung von Arbeitgebern zu berücksichtigen. 
Während die Risikoanalyse im Maschinenbau von der Maschinenrichtlinie gefordert wird und deren Umsetzung vom Hersteller / Produzent berücksichtigt werden muss.
Sofern liegt der Unterschied in den anzuwendenden Gesetzen, sowei den verantwortlichen (haftbaren) Personen / Institutionen.


----------



## Safety (7 November 2012)

Hallo,
also Risikobeurteilung wird nach MRL gefordert.
Gefährdungsbeurteilungen werden nach BtrSichV gefordert.
Dies sind die Definitionen stand heute.


----------



## Tommi (7 November 2012)

Hallo,

vielleich noch die Grafiken in diesem Link ansehen, falls nicht schon geschehen

http://www.cexpert.de/gefahrenanalyse-risikobeurteilung.htm 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hapr (8 November 2012)

Und jetzt noch meinen Senf...

Gefahrenanalyse, Gefährdungsanalyse
Feststellen, welche Gefahren gehen von einer Maschine aus. Erst wenn alle Gefährdungen bekannt sind, kann eine Risikobeurteilung ausgeführt werden.

Risikobeurteilung
Bewertung der Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Gefährdungen zu Verletzungen führen. Die Risikobeurteilung wird vor und nach Einsatz von Schutzmaßnahmen ausgeführt, um das Risiko zu reduzieren.

Neben den Normen EN ISO 12100 und EN ISO 14121 geht auch Anhang I der MRL Punkt für Punkt durchzuarbeiten.

Soweit
Harald.


----------



## sga_karl (5 Dezember 2012)

Die Risikoanalyse ist ein älterer Begriff von Risikobeurteilung, welche die jetzt in MRL gefordert wird. Sie ist eine Aufgabe von Herstellern.

Die Gefährdungsbeurteilung wird dagegen in BetrSichV gefordert. Sie ist eine Aufgabe von Betreibern.

Grüße
Kai


----------



## Safety (27 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
was Du da schreibst stimmt nicht ganz.
Die Risikoanalyse ist ein Teil der Risikobeurteilung, sehe Dir doch mal die DIN EN ISO 12100:2010
Bild 1 an.
Die Risikoanalyse umfasst:
Grenzen der Maschine
Identifizierung der Gefährdungen
Risikoeinschätzung
Das ganze wird dann Risikobeurteilung genannt.


----------



## franzi3 (26 April 2019)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was Du da schreibst stimmt nicht ganz.
> Die Risikoanalyse ist ein Teil der Risikobeurteilung, sehe Dir doch mal die DIN EN ISO 12100:2010


Da hat Safety recht. Zudem hatte ich es immer so verstanden, dass eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung die Risikoanalyse beinhaltet. Schließlich erkennt die Risikoanalyse ja die Grenze der Maschine, Risikoeinschätzung, Identifizierung der Gefährdungen. Damit muss dies doch ein Bestandteil der Gefährdungsbeurteilung sein oder? Also ich denke da vor allem an Schwangere o.ä.

LG
Franzi


----------



## stevenn (26 April 2019)

franzi3 der Thread ist 7 Jahre alt!
deine Aussage stimmt nicht. eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung passiert gemäß BetrSV (Betreiber) und eine Risikobeurteilung (beinhaltet Risikoanalyse und Risikominderung) beruht auf der Maschinenrichtlinie (Hersteller)


----------

